# Passaround - Kanetsune 165mm Deba



## daveb

I would like to do a small passaround with this knife, primarily for those that have not used a Deba and want to try one and also for those that have sizing questions about a Deba.
​ This is a "spare" for me. I wanted to try an inexpensive Deba to see if I liked it. I did and later bought a larger Suisin. I like this one, even had it rehandled, and still use it occasionally. 
​ Normal rules, 6 months, 50 posts min. Keep it a week and send on to next. USPS Priority. Insure for $200.00. Keep me apprised here of location and tracking numbers. Because it is a relatively inexpensive knife I don't think it makes sense to go beyond USPS. 

Comments good.
​ Additionally. Sharpen only if comfortable with single bevels. Do not thin or modify knife. Contact me in event of chipping or other repair required. 

2 fish maximum. No chickens - Violators will be reported to Jon. hehehe.
:justkidding:​ 
I would like to be able to include newer members with this. If you do not meet normal minimums, pm a pic of your favorite gyuto and will consider on case by case basis.

Post here or pm if interested. Will cap at 10 (or less).

Regards,

Dave​


----------



## knyfeknerd

Dave, I'm in! 
I think you might have my address..........
I have a deba, but it's like 215mm so I'd love to try out a smaller one. 
I'll try to not chop any veal bones with your knife this time.
Is this a Mike Henry handle?


----------



## cheflarge

Good looking knife!


----------



## CoqaVin

Chris,

What do you think of the Miroishi Deba's?


----------



## Slypig5000

Hey Dave, I'd love to try this out. I've wanted a small Deba for awhile now, I'd really like to try this one if you'll have me in the passaround.


----------



## charles222

I know I don't meet the requirement. But since Slypig5000 is already located in austin, I would like to get on that as well. I am a sushi chef at a local Japanese fusion restaurant, i do work with some very talented chefs, and i think they would love to get a chance to experience a new deba as well.


----------



## daveb

Jer - yr inbox is full.

Jer, slypig, charles, pls pm or email shipping addys and include phone. 

Knerd - got you. And it's a Stefan handle, DO NOT replace it, it does not need any spacers or pins and the saya is fine as is...:whistling:


----------



## ramenlegend

Is there still an open spot? I would like in.

Erik


----------



## daveb

Pm or email particulars. Going to ship Mon.


----------



## daveb

Looks like it will make a mini-tour. The "list" is as follows:


Jer 
Tally
Knerd
Charlotte
RamenCinci (ish)
Slypig
Austin
Charles
Austin


Charles - Still need Addy. If you've sent it pls resend.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Little update on this one.
I got this in the mail late last week. Dave contacted me and told me the tip had been damaged in shipping because he failed to use the almighty reusable Korin box! This is a little joke between Dave & I as we have exchanged lots of knives over time. The same Korin box got used about 20 times. I hope he got that thing bronzed!
Anyway, fixed the tip today and sharpened her up -just to be in line with the new tip. This is a great looking deba and I can't wait to slay some fishies with it!
Thanks Dave!
Get some more Korin boxes!
Before:



[/URL][/IMG]

After:



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## daveb

Knerd, The irony here is that the knife had just come from Jon's after Pete graciously arranged a tune-up. It was pristine until my favorite welfare organization got a hold of it.

You'll see the Korin box again soon...


----------



## stereo.pete

daveb said:


> Knerd, The irony here is that the knife had just come from Jon's after Pete graciously arranged a tune-up. It was pristine until my favorite welfare organization got a hold of it.
> 
> You'll see the Korin box again soon...



LOL, what luck eh Dave Thanks for sharing a picture of Jon's work on the deba as I was very curious as to how it would turn out. Jon's sharpening looked amazing and while I'm on the subject, Chris' tip repair ain't half bad either.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Sorry for the delay, but I've just enjoyed using this one too much. It is actually quite a looker as well. I've dispatched several snapper, salmon and grouper with this baby. I really dig the size and the handle is really nice. I'll get this shipped out to Mr. Ramen either tomorrow or Saturday.
Thanks for the passaround Dave. We need to do more of these. I know the passaround frequency has diminished since the whole Jmadams13 fiasco, but I think I trust a lot of you.....................


----------



## ramenlegend

knyfeknerd said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've just enjoyed using this one too much. It is actually quite a looker as well. I've dispatched several snapper, salmon and grouper with this baby. I really dig the size and the handle is really nice. I'll get this shipped out to Mr. Ramen either tomorrow or Saturday.
> Thanks for the passaround Dave. We need to do more of these. I know the passaround frequency has diminished since the whole Jmadams13 fiasco, but I think I trust a lot of you.....................



Oh man! Looks like I'm going to be eating fish at home all week (we just get sides in at work  )


----------



## ramenlegend

knife arrived safely today! will update you guys soon


----------



## ramenlegend

knife shipped off to brad today. Message me if you need the tracking. thanks a ton guys!


----------



## Slypig5000

Looking forward to it, thanks for the update.


----------



## perneto

What do you guys think about the size? I'm considering a first deba (home cook) and wondering whether to go 165 or 180mm.


----------



## schanop

165 can handle 3kg fish easily. If you're not going to buy anything much bigger than that, then 165 is enough.

180 is not that much bigger either, and it is still nimble enough for small fish. It is also a good choice for home cook.


----------



## Slypig5000

I got this in the mail yesterday and wanted to post a quick first impressions. This is the first deba I've ever held. To be honest it might be the first deba I've ever seen in real life. The knife itself is beautiful, I'm still kind of curious what the steel is. The handle is gorgeous, at first I thought it was too thick for me but after just a little use it became very comfortable. I was surprised by just how thick it is at the spine, and how heavy a knife it is all around. But with the weight and thickness still incredibly nimble, I was impressed with how the knife works so well and flies through meat. I am dispatching a couple of red fish tonight, hopefully I'll get a couple of pics.


----------



## daveb

Glad it's made it to you. I did not hear anything more from Charles so you've got the last stop. Enjoy.


----------



## Slypig5000

Well the knife is off. Thought I would show off some of my handy work. Or butchery. This was my first fillet. It is not pretty. I am not necessarily embarrassed by my work. I am embarrassed to admit how many times I watched Theory's and other's fish take downs in preparation for using this knife. I have a tremendous amount of respect for anyone that can do this well, and make it look so effortless. Since this was my first time using a deba, I can't rank or compare it to other knives of the same ilk. I did much prefer this to my flexible fillet knife, and the knife itself was very fun to use. I was surprised by how much of the blade that you could use at any given time and how the tip of the blade was so much more nimble than my thin fillet knife, much more controllable.


----------

